# Pile of goat manure catches fire



## norseofcourse (Aug 23, 2013)

My manure pile is a lot smaller, thank heaven!  But I've often wondered if even a small pile can spontaneously combust...


http://www.akronnewsnow.com/featured/item/104397-spontaneous-goat-manure-fire-stinks-up-vt-town


----------



## goatboy1973 (Nov 25, 2013)

Yep. Sure can. Not likely, but always a possibility.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Nov 25, 2013)

I've heard only large piles can catch, as they have the bulk to get hotter in the middle.


----------



## Andrei (Nov 26, 2013)

Methane is produced and it is highly flammable.
I had a drum of pigeons droppings catch on fire and burn complete.


----------



## secuono (Nov 26, 2013)

Really, any pile decomposing can catch fire under the right conditions. That's why they all need to be far from buildings and plants you want to stay alive. Even hay can catch fire if it was baled improperly or you store it and a roof leak develops.


----------



## goatboy1973 (Nov 26, 2013)

secuono said:


> Really, any pile decomposing can catch fire under the right conditions. That's why they all need to be far from buildings and plants you want to stay alive. Even hay can catch fire if it was baled improperly or you store it or a roof leak develops.


Well said.


----------

